# TP-C Exam



## pcbguy (Aug 10, 2014)

Anyone here taken the TP-C?


----------



## STXmedic (Aug 10, 2014)

TP-C?


----------



## pcbguy (Aug 10, 2014)

Sorry. Tactical Paramedic Certified.  It's a BCCTPC exam.


----------



## STXmedic (Aug 10, 2014)

Ahh. Never heard of it. I've been through TCCC and a few other tactical medicine courses, but never heard of a TP-C exam.


----------



## pcbguy (Aug 10, 2014)

It's fairly new. Last year or so they have been offering it. 

Check it out http://www.bcctpc.org/


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 11, 2014)

From what I know you have to be affiliated with a team to take it.


----------



## pcbguy (Aug 12, 2014)

I believe that's correct. Or with a SWAT team. I thought we might have a few here.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 12, 2014)

When I go back to work I'll ask the TL if any of the guys have it.


----------



## pcbguy (Aug 12, 2014)

Cool. I know we don't have any here. I'm going to take it when I go back.


----------



## CDFurn (Apr 3, 2015)

"From what I know you have to be affiliated with a team to take it."

I've been trying to figure this out. The website only lists an active NR or state medic license (of which I have both). The other req'm is 3-4yrs of CCP exp.

The agency affiliation is not listed (although I'm sure it may be later in the exam app). This is something I need to verify. I work as a sworn Peace officer now, but our agency does not have a team. In addtion, I can only function at EMT scope.

If it indeed does require agency affliation, what options do I have??? The certs seem fairly expensive as well...


----------



## CANMAN (Apr 3, 2015)

Know a few guys who have taken it and passed, however all of those guys are affiliated with a local team, and had previously taken CONTOMS. I used to be with their team prior to leaving EMS full-time, and have recently been speaking with my local Sheriff's agency about starting a program.

CONTOMS is still pretty much the industry standard as far as I am aware, however I would imagine the TP-C would be a walk in the park if you have gone through the CONTOMS program. That I do know for sure requires an agency affiliation to be submitted with your registration.

I will ask around and get back to you about the affiliation thing. I know we also have a few Tac guys here on the forum so maybe they will also chime in.
Cheers,


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Apr 5, 2015)

Also check out becoming certified through ACEP.


----------



## BoonDoc (Apr 10, 2015)

CANMAN said:


> Know a few guys who have taken it and passed, however all of those guys are affiliated with a local team, and had previously taken CONTOMS. I used to be with their team prior to leaving EMS full-time, and have recently been speaking with my local Sheriff's agency about starting a program.
> 
> CONTOMS is still pretty much the industry standard as far as I am aware, however I would imagine the TP-C would be a walk in the park if you have gone through the CONTOMS program. That I do know for sure requires an agency affiliation to be submitted with your registration.
> 
> ...



BCCTPC recently changed the affiliation requirement. Now any registered paramedic, doctor and physician assistant can sit the exam. I took it in Malta. There are not many places in the EU that run the Tactical Paramedic but it is gaining notoriety. 

They also just started a board certified tactical responder.


----------



## CDFurn (Apr 16, 2015)

BoonDoc said:


> BCCTPC recently changed the affiliation requirement. Now any registered paramedic, doctor and physician assistant can sit the exam.
> They also just started a board certified tactical responder.



+1 To this!
Exactly what I wanted to hear! Now I need some literature and some Tac/Flight folks to give me some pointers. TP-C Exam, here I come!


----------



## BoonDoc (Apr 17, 2015)

I am going through an online course to train up for the exam. These guys also run a two day review course in Malta.
http://www.merit-training.com/courses/tactical-medicine-review/


----------



## CANMAN (Apr 21, 2015)

BoonDoc said:


> I am going through an online course to train up for the exam. These guys also run a two day review course in Malta.
> http://www.merit-training.com/courses/tactical-medicine-review/



Let me get this straight... 850 Euros, or 908.00 US dollars for a review course?!?!?! That is insanity.


----------



## BoonDoc (Apr 21, 2015)

It includes the exam, mate. That costs $475 here in the EU.


----------



## CDFurn (May 24, 2015)

Anyone have any tips on which textbooks would be the most helpful to prepare for the BCCTPC exam.

Here is the list on their website:
The exam is based on the 17 critical domains of the National TEMS Initiative and Council (NTIC). The following textbooks are recommended:


_Paramedic Practice Today-Above and Beyond,_ (Vol 2) by Barbara Aehlert. Published by Jones & Bartlett Learning (2011). 
_PHTLS, Military Edition_ (7th Edition) by NAEMT and American College of Surgeons Committee on Trauma.  Published by Elsevier Health Sciences (2010).  
_Law Enforcement Responder; Principles of Emergency Medicine, Rescue and Force Protection_, by Randy G. Stair, Dwight A. Polk, Geoff Shapiro and Nelson Tang Published by Jones & Bartlett Learning (2012). 
_Tactical Emergency Medicine_, by Richard B. Schwartz, John G McManus McManus, and Raymond E. Swienton.  Published by Lippincott Williams & Wilkins (2007).
_Tactical Medicine Essentials_ by American College of Emergency Physicians (ACEP), E. John Wipfler III, John E. Campbell and Lawrence E. Heiskell.  Published by Jones & Bartlett Learning (2010).
Looking to aquire one or two of the text...

Any input is appreciated.  In addition, I plan on brushing up on basic Medic Trauma literature and tactics, stick formations etc...


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (May 25, 2015)

#5.


----------



## CDFurn (May 26, 2015)

Thanks Koolaid. Found it on Amazon at a reasonable rip. Time to get to work.


----------



## BoonDoc (May 26, 2015)

+1 on the Tactical Medicine Essentials textbook. I am using that and the online course through Merit.


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (May 26, 2015)

Even better then the book is attending module a and module b


----------



## CDFurn (May 28, 2015)

I checked out the modules. They look like solid training. I'll have to go talk to the stripes about getting it approved. At the very least, I can probably get the cost covered and maybe even time counted.

Have you attended the training Koolaid?


----------



## BoonDoc (May 28, 2015)

What is module a and module b? I have the book and didn't see anything like that.


----------



## CDFurn (May 28, 2015)

Here ya go. 

http://www.tacticalmedicine.com/main/course-info/


----------



## BoonDoc (May 28, 2015)

Wow..that looks comprehensive... Will have to look into that... 

Thanks for the link.


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Jun 2, 2015)

Yes I went to Palm Springs for module A&B. Fantastic is all I can say


----------

